# Vines/branches



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

How do you secure branches and vines to your vivarium?

I have a wooden vivarium and want to put it some fake vines/branches but need them to support the weight of a boa...how should I go about it?


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

screw them onto the wood or us little metal bracket thingys, dont know the proper term, the type of thing u put on pipes to secure them


----------



## Ceiron (May 19, 2005)

or can use string and drill holes

wardrobe brackets for the central pole are useful too

as are screw in hooks


----------



## Rubber-man (Dec 23, 2006)

The best thing to use is hook and eye screws. screw the hook into the side of the viv and screw the eye into the side of the branch, they're sturdy and easy to remove for cleaning.

This is recommended by top breeder Greg Maxwell.
Below is from www.finegtps.com

I use real wood perches in most of my cages, cut from Sugar Maple trees. These look great, are safe and non-toxic, clean up easily by scrubbing with a stiff brush and some hot water, are free, and don't grow mold like wood dowel rod does. Wash cut branches thoroughly, and make sure there are no parasites in or on them. Branches cut from live trees rarely have parasites inside. Other perch materials that work well are plastic rods and PVC pipes of the correct diameter. Avoid using hardwood dowels from the hardware store, because these mildew and discolor quickly. Make sure to mount your perches securely so they won't rotate or fall when the animals use them. I use hooks and screw-in eyes from the hardware store to hang my perches, and I use branches that are forked so I have a three-point contact when hanging them...this prevents them from rotating.


----------

